# Will pigeon leave?



## Scoria (Jun 19, 2018)

An acquaintance found a pigeon with clipped wings in a parking lot a few months back and brought it home. It lives in a large evergreen tree in the backyard and is given fresh food and water daily. Do you think it'll eventually find a flock and move on, or stay since it's fed and has a nice sheltered tree to roost in? It's not all that tame and would peck if you handled it too much back before the feathers grew in more and now it stays up the tree to avoid you except for when coming down for food or water.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*clipped wings*



Scoria said:


> An acquaintance found a pigeon with clipped wings in a parking lot a few months back and brought it home. It lives in a large evergreen tree in the backyard and is given fresh food and water daily. Do you think it'll eventually find a flock and move on, or stay since it's fed and has a nice sheltered tree to roost in? It's not all that tame and would peck if you handled it too much back before the feathers grew in more and now it stays up the tree to avoid you except for when coming down for food or water.


dear scoria.,he will stay around,maybe have friends over-clipped wings are to prevent flight,he escaped.--good job/friend for life--sincerely james waller


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

It is hard to say, depends on what type of pigeon. Domestic pigeons do find feral flocks and can be accepted there. But pigeons that are certain breeds do not fair well on their own. They are targeted by birds of prey quite easily. They survive longer in care and confined from predators. Being his wings were clipped he could be a purebred pigeon of some type.

Pigeons live longer if they are housed from the wind and cold and protected.


----------

